# الرهبنــة والرهبــان – مفاهيم خاطئة



## خادم البتول (28 ديسمبر 2016)

*الرهبنـــة بدعــــة مسيحيــــة*​ 
واحد من أشهر المفاهيم الخاطئة ـ نظرا لوروده بالقرآن ـ هو أن الرهبنة "*بدعة*" لم يفرضها الله ولكن فرضها المسيحيون على أنفسهم. وهذا في الحقيقة ليس مجرد ادعاء باطل ولكنه أيضا يكشف عدم الفهم لمعنى الرهبنة أو تاريخها، ولا عجب لأن الفقر مثلا، أو البتولية، وهما من ملامح الرهبنة الأساسية، كليهما يتعارض تماما مع دعوة هذا الكتاب وثقافته، فهو نفسه الكتاب الذي يدعو المؤمنين على سبيل المثال أن "يتاجروا مع الله"، أو أن "يقرضوا الله قرضا حسنا"، لأجل أن تزيد بالطبع أرباحهم، كما أنه أيضا ـ مقابل البتولية ـ نفس الكتاب الذي بالعكس يعد المؤمنين بالحسان الفاتنات وبالملاح الحوريات مكافأة في العالم الآخر، مع كل ما لذ وطاب من طعام وشراب، من لحم وخمر وفاكهة وعسل، في أكبر مهرجان سماوي للملذات الحسية يديره الله شخصيا. كان حتميا بالتالي أن يتصادم هذا الكتاب مع المسيحية عموما ومع الرهبنة بوجه خاص، بل كان لابد أن تظهر الرهبنة في مرآته كأنها نظام شاذ غريب عجيب، أو بالضبط كما قال "بدعة" لم يفرضها الله أو حتى يتوقعها ولكن فرضها المسيحي على نفسه!

لا يلزمنا الرد بالتالي على هذا الادعاء بل حتى لا يعنينا، لكنها بداية جيدة ندخل منها إلى هذا الموضوع عن الرهبنة والرهبان، وردنا يأتي في الحقيقة من وجهين اثنين لا من وجه واحد، الوجه التاريخي والوجه الكتابي:


*الوجه التاريخي*
تاريخيا فإن النسك والزهد وطلب الله دون سواه والعزلة لأجل الصلاة والمناجاة معه، كل ذلك *نزوع طبيعي *عند الإنسان، رافقه في كل زمان ومكان ولا يمكن بالتالي أن يكون بدعة جديدة أتى بها شخص محدد أو جماعة بعينها. نحن من ثم لا نعرف مَن هو *أول الرهبان *حقا، سيان على المستوى العام أو على المستوى المسيحي بوجه خاص. أما على المستوى العام فقد عاش بالشرق الأقصى قبل ميلاد السيد المسيح آلاف الرهبان وانتشرت آلاف الأديرة، من مختلف الديانات البرهمية والبوذية والطاوية والجينية وغيرها، كما ظهرت أيضا في مصر نفسها ممارسات الاعتكاف والعزلة بالمعابد خاصة معبد سيرابيس بالعصر البطلمي، ناهيك عن النزعات الانعزالية الفلسفية التي ظهرت أيضا مع ما يُعرف بالأفلاطونية الجديدة وهي فلسفة تحتفي كثيرا بالنسك والتقشف والتأمل. نضيف إلى ذلك وجود جماعات متعددة كانت تحمل ملامح الرهبنة المبكرة، مثل جماعة الترابيوتاي اليهودية حول سواحل بحيرة مريوط، أو جماعات الزهاد العرّافين على ضفاف النيل بصعيد مصر، أو كهنة هليوبوليس الذين اشتهروا بالعيش على الكفاف، وغيرهم. كيف إذاً ـ وهكذا المشهد العام داخليا وخارجيا ـ يجرؤ أي حصيف على تحديد كيف بدأت الرهبنة عموما كممارسة إنسانية، أو أين بدأت، أو مَن هو حقا أول من "ابتدعها"؟ 

وأما على المستوى المسيحي بوجه خاص فرغم أن القديس الأنبا *أنطونيوس *هو أبو الرهبان فإنه لم يكن تاريخيا أوّلهم. نعم، لقد تميزت الرهبنة المسيحية حقا عن كل هؤلاء الذين ذكرنا وعن كل تلك الحركات المتعددة التي سبقتها وعاصرتها، ولكن من ناحية أخرى لم "يبتدع" أنطونيوس أسلوبا جديدا للحياة سماه "الرهبنة" ثم دعا الناس إليه، وإنما بالعكس ظهر الرهبان المسيحيون أولا وانتشروا، تلقائيا وعفويا، شرقا وغربا، بما في ذلك كبار الآباء السوّاح مثل القديس الأنبا *بولا*، ثم بعد ذلك جاء أنطونيوس فكان أول مَن نظر لهؤلاء النساك الزهاد الأوائل نظرة واحدة شاملة ثم ـ بتوجيه الرب وإرشاده ـ نظم أمرهم ووضع قواعدهم وحدد منهجهم. 

فهكذا وُلد "*النظام*" الرهباني المسيحي أولا، ومنه خرج من مصر وانتشر بكل أنحاء العالم، لكن "*الممارسة*" النسكية ذاتها قديمة قدم الإنسان، وبالتالي فقد وجدناها حتى مسيحيا عند بولا أولا، وعند أوريجانوس قبل بولا، وعند فرنتنيوس وجماعته قبل الجميع، وهكذا، وكل هؤلاء قبل أنطونيوس، بل تمتد الرهبنة بمعناها العام إلى الوراء لتصل حتى إلى النساك الأوائل كيوحنا المعمدان وإيليا وغيرهما.
*

الوجه الكتابي*
وأما كتابيا فادعاء البدعة مردود أيضا، لأن الرهبنة بالعكس تطبيق حرفي أمين للكتاب المقدس ووصاياه وليست أبدا بدعة دينية، عقائدية أو تشريعية أو طقسية، لم تكن موجودة من قبل. يتجلى ذلك بكل وضوح ـ على سبيل المثال ـ في سيرة القديس أنطونيوس نفسه، فبعد أن زلزل موت أبويه عقله وكيانه وأغرقته الأسئلة القاسية الصعبة، كانت آية بالكتاب سمعها هي المحرك الذي وجّه حياته كلها فيما بعد. هكذا كانت البداية الأولى تماما: "*إن أردت أن تكون كاملا فاذهب وبع كل مالك واعط الفقراء وتعال اتبعني فيكون لك كنز في السماء*". شعر أنطونيوس حين سمعها بالكنيسة ذات صباح أنها قرئت لأجله خصيصا، وللحال خرج فوزع أرضه على الفقراء ولم يحتفظ سوى بالقليل لأجل أخته التي كانت هي كل ما بقي له بالدنيا. لكنه بعد ذلك مرة أخرى بالكنيسة سمع الكاهن يقرأ "*لا تهتموا للغد*"، فعندئذ قرر أن يعطي كل شيء حتى هذه البقية الباقية للفقراء، ثم وضع أخته ببيت للعذارى وانطلق خارج قريته عاقدا العزم على مسلك جديد جذريا لحياته كلها. 

هذا مجرد مثال فقط، ولكنه يكفينا، فكما نرى تشكلت بدايات أنطونيوس ثم حياته كلها فيما بعد حسب الكتاب المقدس دون حياد عنه أو إضافة عليه، فلا بدعة من ثم أبدا من الناحية الكتابية أو الإيمانية وإنما بالعكس تطبيق حرفي لآيات الوحي الشريف وتعليم السيد المسيح ذاته. حتى التزام *البتولية *ـ والتي يعتبرها العلامة أوريجانوس *أعظم المواهب كمالا بعد الاستشهاد *ـ نجد مرجعيتها قبل أوريجانوس أيضا بالكتاب، في وصية لسان العطر التي تشمل الإصحاح السابع كله تقريبا من رسالته الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس، وخلاصتها: *"حسن للرجل أن لا يمس امرأة ... أريد أن يكون جميع الناس كما أنا (بتولا) لكن لكل واحد موهبته الخاصة من الله ... إذاً، مَن زوج فحسنا يفعل، ومن لا يزوج يفعل أحسن".* البتولية بالتالي ـ حتى رغم تعارضها "ظاهريا" مع الطبيعة ـ ليست بدعة أبدا في ضوء الكتاب، بل بالعكس هي الأفضل حسب نصه، إن كان مستطاعا، وإلا فالزواج، الذي هو أيضا حسن، بل وزنة وموهبة. 


*الرهبنـــة هــــروب من العــــالم*​ 
يستحيل من حيث المبدأ الهروب من العالم، ذلك أن العالم *داخلنا *بقدر ما هو خارجنا، بل إن العالم داخلنا هو الأهم وهو الأساس وهو ما ينعكس بعد ذلك خارجنا! إن الراهب قد يقرر حقا مغادرة العالم، لكنه يبقى في البداية تحت الاختبار والملاحظة لسنوات وسنوات قبل أن ينهض راهبا حقيقيا، فلماذا؟ ببساطة لأنه ـ رغم ابتعاده جغرافيا ـ يذهب إلى البرية أو إلى الجبل ويأخذ العالم معه، يحمله سرا داخله، في عقله وقلبه وفي نوازع نفسه وخواطر فكره وميول جسده! العالم إذاً لا يفارقنا أبدا كما نتصور، بل يتحرك معنا أينما ذهبنا، شئنا أم أبينا، ومن ثم فـ"الهروب من العالم" ليس سوى *وهـم *يتخيله فقط الصغار الذين يتناولون الأمر رومانتيكيا دون إدراك لعمق الرهبنة وتحدياتها، أو الغرباء الذين ينظرون إلى الرهبان فقط من الخارج، أيضا دون إدراك لعبء الرهبنة وتحدياتها.


*الرهبان يتركون شدائد العالم وآلامه ليس فقط ملذاته*​ 
مفهوم أخر من أكثر المفاهيم خطأ وبطلانا، ذلك أنه ليس أصعب ولا أقسى ولا أشد من حياة الرهبان! لا نقول فقط إن الخروج من العالم هو بحد ذاته أعظم الشدائد، بل نؤكد أن حياة الراهب بعد ذلك هي نفسها شدة متصلة. قال القديس *مكاريوس *الكبير ذات مرة: "*لعشرين عاما لم أشبع، لا من طعام، ولا من شراب، ولا من نوم*"! الراهب خاصة بالعصور الأولى لم يكن ينام، وإذا نام فلعل "القلاية" التي ينام فيها لا تتسع لكي يمد جسده كاملا، أو ربما ينام عامدا فوق مقعد خصيصا لأجل ذلك، لأجل ألا يمد ساقيه أبدا، كما كان الحال في جماعة القديس *باخوميوس*. بل إن البعض قد ينام واقفا، متكئا على عصاه أو مستندا إلى جدار. بكل حال وبغض النظر كيف ينام الراهب فإنه كان يقوم بمنتصف الليل ليصلي، وقد يصل عدد المزامير بالصلاة الواحدة إلى ستين مزمورا. الراهب لم يكن يأكل تقريبا إلا الخبز الجاف، أو الخبز والملح، وربما بعض الزيت في الأعياد. أما صومه فقد يمتد أياما، تبلغ *في العادة *أسبوعا كاملا، ثم لعله لا يجد بعد ذلك طعاما سوى نفس الخبز والملح أو بعض أوراق الكرنب. كان القديس الأنبا *بيشوي *يأكل مرة واحدة كل اثني عشر يوما، ولم تكن هذه الأكلة الواحدة تزيد عن خبز وملح. وأما القديس الأنبا *مكاريوس *فقد بلغ الغاية حين صام أربعين يوما متصلة ونتج عن ذلك أن وهن عظمه وقيل سقطت لحيته. 

هكذا كانت قسوة النسك خاصة في البدايات حتى أن رهبنة الغرب، وقد جاءت الرهبنة كلها من مصر أولا، لم تتحمل هذه الشدة وكان لزاما أن تعيد صياغة النظام القبطي بالقرن السادس. ولكن الأهم ـ قديما وحديثا، بالشرق كما بالغرب ـ هو أن الراهب يقوم بكل هذا النسك وهذه العبادة *بعيدا عن الأعين، متجردا تمام التجرد، *لا يعرف أحد عنه أي شيء سوى الله وحده! لقد طوى التاريخ من ثم سيرة المئات بل الآلاف من الرهبان والنساك العظام بأعماق الصحارى دون حتى أن نعرف بوجودهم! بل لقد كدنا لا نعرف شيئا البتة عن قديس بقامة الأنبا *بولا *نفسه، وهو شيخ السوّاح، لأننا ما عرفنا بوجوده إلا صدفة، فقط قبيل وفاته مباشرة، بعد أن قضى منفردا بالبرية نحو ثمانين عاما لم يلتق خلالها بإنسان واحد!

فما هي حقا الحياة الأكثر شدة وتعبا وقسوة: حياتنا نحن بالعالم، أم حياة الرهبان بعيدا في عزلتهم وفقرهم وتجردهم؟


*تجارب العالم أعمق وأكبر من مجرد أتعاب جسدية*​ 
نعم، لكن التجارب التي نواجهها هي نفسها التي يواجهها الرهبان أيضا، إن لم تكن تجاربهم أشد وأعمق. على سبيل المثال: لو أن تاجرا حاربه منافسوه وأنهكوه واضطهدوه حتى ضاع في النهاية جهد عمره وتبددت ثروته وخسرت تجارته: هذه لا شك تجربة مريرة ينتج عنها الألم ويكابد الإنسان بسببها كثيرا من المعاناة. ولكن ما هو حقا سر هذا الألم وما هو سبب المعاناة الحقيقي؟ إنها ليست التجارة أو الخسارة أو ضربات السوق أو كيد المنافسين ـ هذه كلها هي فقط حركة الدراما و"ديكورات" العالم وكيف يتم "حبك" هذه المسرحية الوهمية التي نعيشها هنا. سر الألم وسبب المعاناة الحقيقي هو ببساطة *رغبة التملك والكسب*، ولن أقول الطمع. إن إحباط هذه الرغبة داخلنا هو *تحديدا *ما يسبب الألم والمعاناة لدينا. لو لم تكن الذات الإنسانية رهينة لهذه الرغبة أسيرة لها ما شعر الإنسان أبدا بأي ألم، وتأكيدا لذلك ـ كما نرى بالفعل واقعيا ـ فإنه بنفس درجة استعباد هذه الرغبة لعقولنا وسيطرتها علينا بقدر ما تكون درجة الألم وتأتي شدة الانكسار عند الإحباط والخسارة.

الراهب ـ في المقابل ـ ليست لديه حقا أية تجارة أو خسارة أو منافسة، لكنه إنسان ومن ثم لديه مثلنا نفس أساس المشكلة ومبعث الألم وسر الشقاء، ألا وهو رغبة التملك والكسب، ومرة أخرى لن أقول الطمع! الراهب بالتالي ـ وبحكم إنسانيته ـ لديه أيضا نفس الشدة والمعاناة، إن لم يكن أكثر، لأنه في عزلته بعيدا يتصارع مع كل هذه الرغبات والنزوات والأهواء مباشرة، مع كل تلك الشهوات وكل تلك الشياطين والوحوش داخله، مباشرة وجها لوجه دون وسيط ودون أية دراما أو ديكورات أو التفاف أو تمويه. 

لأجل ذلك قلنا إن العالم يذهب معنا أينما ذهبنا ولا سبيل للهرب منه حقا. إن قلب الإنسان ـ ما دام عبدا خاضعا لرغباته مغلوبا بشهواته ـ هو هو ذاته ولو كان ساجدا بالبرية أو بأعماق الجبل، كما أن القلب الناسك الزاهد ـ الذي غلب وانتصر ـ هو هو ذاته ولو كان قائما وسط ضجيج الشوارع أو حتى في قلب ماخور طافح!


*الرهبنــة قمــــع للجســــد*​ 
ليس في المسيحية أية مشكلة على الإطلاق مع الجسد. "قمع الجسد" تعبير قد نقوله مجازا، أما حرفيا، بما يشي أن الجسد "شر"، فهذه من العقائد الباطلة التي شاعت بالفعل في الماضي ولأجلها خصيصا تعمّد الرسول كما رأينا في خطابه إلى أهل كورنثوس أن يكون واضحا تماما. إن الجسد بحد ذاته ليس سوى أنسجة وألياف وعضلات وعظام، فأين من ثم المشكلة؟ هل هي "المادة" بحد ذاتها؟ وهل الرغبة أو الشهوة حقا بهذا الجسد، أم أن موطن الشهوة الحقيقي هو بالأحرى العقل، شأنها شأن اللذة والألم وكل ما ننسبه عادة إلى الجسد والجسد منه براء؟

إن صوم الراهب الطويل ونسكه الشديد وسهره في الصلاة وتعبه إجمالا قد ينعكس حقا على جسده، لكن مقصود ذلك كله هو أولا *تحرير العقل *وليس إماتة الجسد ـ كما في بعض الأنظمة الشرقية القديمة مثلا. إن الذي *يشتهي *حقا هو العقل وليس أبدا الجسد. إن الذي يأسرنا ويستعبدنا هو *عادات العقل *وليست أبدا عادات الجسد. إن الذي يشوّش رؤيتنا ويعمي بصائرنا ويردينا بكل هاوية هو *العقل وأفكاره *وليس أبدا الجسد، الذي هو في النهاية ليس سوى كتلة من ألياف وأنسجة لا تنطق ولا تدرك ولا وعي بها. 

*الغاية من ثم هي أولا تزكية العقل وترقيته وتجديده* (ونقصد العقل هنا بدلالته الأشمل، أي كل ما هو غير مادي أو جسدي، شاملا القلب) وليست الغاية أبدا قمع الجسد لذاته أو قهره أو إهدار قواه. بل بالعكس: إن نور العقل الذي تزكى وتطهر ـ حين تشرق في فضائه أخيرا نعمة الرب ـ ينعكس على هذا الجسد فيمنحه الصحّة وقد يعمر طويلا، كما يعطيه أيضا القوة للقيام بنسكه وربما حتى للمزيد من الصوم والصلاة إذا شاء صاحبه. 


*الحرب ضد الغرائز حرب ضد الطبيعة وبالتالي خاسرة حتما*​ 
صحيح، بل مؤكد. لكن الخطأ هنا هو أن الرهبان* لا *"يحاربون" الغرائز أو "يتصارعون" حقا مع الشهوات والرغبات كما ذكرنا منذ قليل. بالعكس: إن أية مقاومة تمنح العدو قوة إضافية وقد ينتج عنها بالتالي تأبيد لوجوده، ولعل هذا نفسه قبس من نور وصية السيد له المجد حين قال "لا تقاوموا الشر". وعليه فالراهب المسيحي لا يحارب أي شيء ولا يصارع مباشرة أية غريزة أو شهوة أو طبيعة فيه، وإنما هو في الحقيقة *مأخوذ عن كل هذا *بالنور الإلهي، يكاد يذوب عشقا في محبة الرب، يكاد يحترق بخورا في هيكل بهائه، بل يكاد عقله يتلاشى كليا في حضرة المحبوب أمام فيض الجمال والجلال والمجد الذي دونه كل وصف! أو كما نقرأ في مقدمة الكتاب الأشهر "بستان الرهبان" بعبارة أخرى:

"ليست الرهبنة مذهبا صوفيا يعتقد فيه الراهب أنه يرضي الله بممارسات نسكية، أو مذهبا نفسانيا يهدف فيه إلى اكتساب قوى نفسانية مما قد يكون كامنا في الطبيعة البشرية، بل هي *حب الفادي الذي يتملك المؤمن*، بفعل النعمة التي انسكبت فيه، فجعلته يركز ذاته على الرب، وأخذت الاهتمامات العالمية والمادية تسقط عنه *بحكم انطلاقه في دروب حب المخلص والتأمل فيه. *ولذا جاء ما يسمي بالنذر الثلاثي – العفة والطاعة والفقر - *تصويرا لسلوكه من الخارج أكثر منه أهدافا يسعى إليها. *ففي انشغاله بالمتعة الروحية جاء تعففه عن المتعة الجسدية بأنواعها، وفي انسحاقه أمام الفضل الإلهي جاء إنكاره لذاته وهو ما يظهر خارجيا في طاعته لمشيئة المدبر، وفي شبعه بالروح جاء تجرده عن مطالب الراحة الجسدية أي الفقر. وهو في كل ذلك يسلك بروح الصلاة وسكون التأمل والالتزام بالعمل كمن لا يمتلك متاعا. فهذه الصفات السلوكية هي *الصورة الخارجية للحالة الداخلية*"!

*
** الرهبـــــان أفضـــــل من العلمانييـــــن*​ 
ليس صحيحا بالعموم أو على وجه الإطلاق. رغم أن الرهبان هم لا شك جند المسيح وهم حقا أشباه الملائكة وهم تلك الصفوة التي طرحت حرفيا كل شيء لأجل الرب، رغم ذلك لا نقول إنهم مطلقا الأعلى أو الأفضل، فقد يوجد بين العلمانيين مَن يضارع أو حتى يفوق أعظم الرهبان قدرا ويعلوه منزلة! بل ذلك ما يعلنه الرب نفسه للرهبان كي يمتثلوه ويعتبروه وينتفعوا منه، كما حدث مثلا مع أنطونيوس نفسه، وهو كوكب البرية أب الرهبان، حين أخبره الرب عن ذلك الطبيب الذي كان يضارعه محبة لله، أو عن ذلك الخياط بالإسكندرية الذي لم يكن فقط يضارعه بل كان يفوقه! أيضا على سبيل المثال في سيرة مكاريوس الكبير، وهو عملاق آخر وشمس من شموس الرهبنة في عهدها الأول، نجد مثل ذلك مرة أخرى، حين أعلن له الرب عن سيدتين متزوجتين تفوق حياتهما حياة أكبر العابدين في الصحراء إخلاصا ومحبة وسموا! وبالطبع فقد ذهب قديسنا الكبير يبحث عنهما حتى اهتدي إليهما، ثم سألهما عن سرهما وعن تدبيرهما مع الله وجلس يسمع منصتا، في أثر طويل سجله لنا أيضا "بستان الرهبان"، ينتهي ختاما بخروج القديس مكاريوس من عندهما وهو يقرع صدره ويلطم وجهه ويقول: "ويلي ويلي، ولا مثل هاتين العالميتين لي محبة..."! 


*الرهبنة ـ مجرد ترك الناس ـ تعبير عن أنانية الراهب *​ 
نعم، صحيح تماما، بشرط أن الراهب منفصل حقا عن الآخرين! ولكن إذا كانت كل الكنيسة جسد واحد متصل وكيان واحد لا ينقسم فكيف ينفصل الرهبان عنا أو ننفصل نحن عنهم؟ بل بالعكس: إننا بسر اتصالنا بهم في المسيح ـ رغم المسافة والبعد الظاهري بيننا ـ ننال من فيض بركاتهم وتشملنا مراحم الله التي تفتح صلواتهم أبوابها! إنهم بسر هذا الجسد الواحد يشعرون بكل آلامنا وأوجاعنا، عميقا في حشايا قلوبهم، كما أننا أيضا في المقابل نشعر بقوتهم وننهل من سلامهم ونثبت بثباتهم! وبالطبع غني عن البيان أن نبع ذلك كله ومصدره هو شمس البر المسيح ذاته رأس هذا الجسد الواحد الجامع. 

أما عموما خارج الفهم المسيحي ـ ولأن الرهبنة ممارسة إنسانية عالمية لا مجرد نظام مسيحي فقط ـ فإن هذا الادعاء شهير والرد عليه من ثم رد قياسي مشترك تكاد تتفق عليه سائر الثقافات والديانات والملل الشرقية، وهو لا يبتعد في الحقيقة كثيرا عن الفهم المسيحي. هذا الرد ببساطة هو أن الراهب بالأحرى "*سـفينة*"، فالرهبان روحيا ـ رغم غيابهم وعزلتهم عن العين والحواس ـ *كالسفن التي تحمل الناس فيعبرون على متنها إلى شاطئ النجاة*! إنهم يقومون بهذا الدور الفريد حتى في عزلتهم بعيدا، على نحو روحي غير منظور، وذلك بما يبلغون هم شخصيا من عمق روحي ينعكس باطنيا على الجميع! وكالسفن: بينما يحمل بعضها عشرة، بعضها يحمل مائة، بينما قد يحمل بعضها آلافا وآلافا من السابحين أو الغارقين ببحر الحياة! (هذه الصورة تنطبق بالفعل على آبائنا السادات القديسين الأوائل الذين نهلوا أولا من ملء النعمة ثم فاضوا حقا على الآلاف بنور كلمتهم وهدى حكمتهم وعطر سيرتهم. كانوا من ثم حقا كالسفن التي حملت الآلاف إلى شاطئ النجاة، وإن كنا فقط نؤمن أن ذلك لا يتأتى أبدا بهم أو من تلقاء أنفسهم وإنما يتحقق فقط بنعمة الرب وعمله فينا وفيهم).

* * *​
وبعد، نتمنى ختاما أن تكون أهم المفاهيم المغلوطة عن الرهبنة والرهبان قد اتضح الخطأ بشأنها أو زال اللبس عنها وظهر المقصود من ورائها. الشكر ختاما لقراءتكم ومشاركتكم وللإضافة أيضا، سواء بمفهوم آخر مغلوط فاتنا، أو بتصحيح لأي خطأ وقعنا فيه سهوا، صلوا لأجل ضعفي والنعمة معكم.

* * *​
للمزيد من الدراسة والاطلاع
 - بســـــــتان الرهبــــــان
 - فردوس الآباء (بستان الرهبان الموسع)
 - تاريخ الرهبنة والديرية في مصر – د. رءوف حبيب
 - دراسات في تاريخ الرهبانية والديرية المصرية – د. حكيم أمين​* * *​​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (28 ديسمبر 2016)

الرب يباركك يا استاذ خادم البتول لو تقدر ترد علي نقطة بيقولوها ...
اني الرهبنة والعزلة غلط لاني المسيح قال اذهبوا واكرزوا للخليقة كلها ... واتكلم عن خدمة الاخوة الاصاغر ودي بعيده عن الرهبنة طبعا فيه رد مطول بس حابب حضرتك تزودها للبحث الرائع في الاعلي ...


----------



## خادم البتول (28 ديسمبر 2016)

العفو يا أستاذنا نحن نتعلم منكم. أشكر محبتك على القراءة والتعليق ويا ليتك تقدمت فأضفت ذلك بنفسك وأثريت ما كتبناه. طلبت ذلك بالفقرة الأخيرة بالفعل والآن أجدد الدعوة فلا تتردد رجاء أخي الحبيب في أية إضافة، خاصة وأنه موضوع كبير بالغ الثراء والجمال. 

حسب فهمي المحدود فإن "العزلة" ليست أبدا من "*شروط*" الرهبنة. فقط في البداية يطلب التدبير ذلك بالطبع وتكون العزلة هنا شبيهة بفطام الطفل عن أمه، فهي أيضا فطام للراهب عن العالم. أما بعد ذلك فالعزلة اختيارية، *يميل لها الرهبان طبيعيا وتلقائيا *لأنهم بالفعل يتجاوزون العالم بما فيه ويرتفعون عن كل باطله وأوهامه. رغم ذلك لو أن حدثا استدعى حضورهم للعالم فإنه *بالقطع لا يوجد أبدا ما يمنع ذلك. *الدليل على هذا نجده عند أبي الرهبان نفسه، قديسنا الكبير *أنطونيوس*، الذي قطع عزلته بالبرية وحضر إلى العالم مرتين على الأقل: الأولى عندما حل الاضطهاد في عهد مكسيمينوس واشتد على المسيحيين، فعندئذ خرج الشيخ الجليل يعضد المؤمنين ويشد من أزرهم ويقويهم في أمانتهم، وكان يزور السجون ويتنقل بين المدن متعرضا في ذلك لأشد الأخطار في شجاعة نادرة وثبات هائل. وأما خروجه الثاني فكان بالعام 338 عندما استفحلت محنة جديدة هي هرطقة "آريوس" هذه المرة. هبط الشيخ عندئذ مرة أخرى من الصحراء الشرقية وذهب يساند ويؤازر قديسنا الكبير *أثناسيوس *في كفاحه المرير ضد الهراطقة، ولا شك أن وجوده وشخصيته المعروفة ودوره الكبير مع قديسنا الرسولي كان من أكبر الدعائم في رد المصريين إلى الإيمان الحق والقضاء على هذه الضلالة. وإذاً فليست العزلة قانونا أو شرطا على الإطلاق. 

أما بالغرب فلا يظهر عادة هذا اللبس والأمر أوضح بكثير، ذلك أن أنظمة الرهبنة هناك ـ كرهبان الكرمل مثلا (ويميزهم اللون البني مع الغطاء الأسود على رأس الراهبات)، وربما الدومينيكان أيضا (أصحاب الزي الأسود) ـ تسمح للراهب ألا يرتدي هذا الزي أصلا وألا يعيش بالدير أساسا، بل *يبقى كما هو بالعالم حتى وهو راهب. *رهبان الكرمل بالتالي ـ وهم من أعمق وأعظم رهبان العالم ـ ينقسمون إلى *ثلاثة *أقسام: رهبان الدير ـ راهبات الدير ـ رهبان وراهبات العالم! إنه لذلك تحديدا كتبت بهذا المقال: "إن قلب الإنسان ـ ما دام عبدا خاضعا لرغباته مغلوبا بشهواته ـ هو هو ذاته ولو كان ساجدا بالبرية أو بأعماق الجبل، كما أن *القلب الناسك الزاهد ـ الذي غلب وانتصر ـ هو هو ذاته* *ولو كان قائما وسط ضجيج الشوارع أو حتى في قلب ماخور طافح*!"






​

العزلة بالتالي هي فقط طبيعة هذا النمط من الحياة الذي يصفه ـ على سبيل المثال ـ نيافة العلامة الحبر الجليل المتنيح الأنبا *أغريغوريوس *بأنه: "*الانحلال عن الكل للاتحاد بالواحد*"! هذا هو "*جوهر الرهبنة*" على حد تعبيره. فهي ليست حقا عزلة وإنما هي بالأحرى "انحلال" عن العالم، "فـك" للرباطات التي تربط الإنسان به و"تحرّر" من كل قيوده. عدا ذلك فالراهب داخل العالم ما قضت الضرورة وسمحت الظروف بذلك. وبكل حال يجدر أن نرى الكرازة بمعناها الشامل الذي لا يقف عند حدود الوعظ مثلا أو التعليم، فهذه "مواهب" لا يملكها الجميع وبالتالي لا يُسأل الجميع عنها. أما الكرازة بمعناها الأشمل فإنها تضم بالحري كل ما نقول ونفعل. *سلوكنا كله *قد يقوم كرازة. محبتنا كرازة. غفراننا كرازة. عطاؤنا كرازة. إيثارنا للحق ولو على  حساب الذات كرازة. مساعدة الضعيف، جبر الكسير، إغاثة الملهوف، نصرة المظلوم، طمأنة الخائف... كله كرازة.. حتى مداعبة طفل بالطريق كرازة، ومجرد ابتسامنا في وجه الناس كرازة. كل ذلك كرازة، لأن كل ذلك *عند الثبات عليه *يكشف أن قوة ما ـ *قوة تفوق حدود إنسانيتنا وضيق ذاتيتنا وأنانيتنا *ـ هي ما يحركنا حقا وما يعمل فينا! 

وعليه فإن *الرهبنة بحد ذاتها كرازة! *الرهبان هم درر هذا التاج وجواهره، فأية كرازة ننتظر من الرهبان أعظم من كونهم رهبانا؟ أية كرازة حقا أفضل من أن يصير الإنسان "*نورا*" في العالم؟ يقول حبرنا الجليل الأنبا أغريغوريوس أيضا في عبارة جميلة: "... إذا استنار الراهب من داخل *صار هو ذاته نورا*.. ثم يصير *مركزا للنور*.. ينير ويضيء *ويشيع فيما وفيمن حوله نورا.. *عندئذ يشعّ نوره *فيستضيء به سواه*، ويصير بالتالي بركة لغيره، وبهذا يزداد نفعه للعالم بأسره"! 

* * *​
مرة أخرى هذا هو فقط فهمي البسيط للأمور وأرجو ألا تتردد في المشاركة والإضافة. أشكرك ختاما أستاذنا الحبيب أغريغوريوس ربنا يبارك قلمك وخدمتك والنعمة معك.  

* * *​
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 ديسمبر 2016)

خادم البتول قال:


> *الوجه الكتابي*
> وأما كتابيا فادعاء البدعة مردود أيضا، لأن الرهبنة بالعكس* تطبيق حرفي أمين للكتاب المقدس* *ووصاياه* وليست أبدا بدعة دينية، عقائدية أو تشريعية أو طقسية، لم تكن موجودة من قبل.​


 *[FONT=&quot]هل معنى كلامك أن الرهبنة هى ( الفريضة الغائبة ) ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]حسب ما كتبت نصاً  ( التطبيق الحرفى الأمين للكتاب المقدس ووصاياه ) ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ماذا عن مليارات المسيحيين ؟ أغافلون هم عن أمانة التطبيق ؟

*​​


> في  سيرة القديس أنطونيوس نفسه، *فبعد أن زلزل موت أبويه عقله وكيانه *
> 
> وأغرقته  الأسئلة القاسية الصعبة، كانت آية بالكتاب سمعها هي المحرك الذي وجّه حياته  كلها فيما بعد. هكذا كانت البداية الأولى تماما: "*إن أردت أن تكون كاملا فاذهب وبع كل مالك واعط الفقراء وتعال اتبعني فيكون لك كنز في السماء*".  شعر أنطونيوس حين سمعها بالكنيسة ذات صباح أنها قرئت لأجله خصيصا، وللحال  خرج فوزع أرضه على الفقراء
> 
> ...



 *[FONT=&quot]واضح من القصة أن أخت القديس ( اليتيمة ) كانت أصغر منه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبدلاً من أن يعوضها عن فقد أبويها ويكون هو سندها  فى الحياة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فإذا به يُقرر الهروب من هذه المسئولية ... 
ولم يكتف !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بل بدد ميراث ( اليتيمة ) ورماها فى دار أيتام من أجل أن يسلك ( حياته ) هو !!
[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أم أن للقصة سياق آخر غفلت أنت عن ذكره ؟[/FONT]*​ ​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## خادم البتول (29 ديسمبر 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]هل معنى كلامك أن الرهبنة هى ( الفريضة الغائبة ) ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]حسب ما كتبت نصاً  ( التطبيق الحرفى الأمين للكتاب المقدس ووصاياه ) ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ماذا عن مليارات المسيحيين ؟ أغافلون هم عن أمانة التطبيق ؟
> *​​


​​​

أهــــلا بالأســتاذ عبــود

بالطبع ليس هذا هو المقصود. هناك "*حسن*" وهناك "*أحسن*"، بالضبط كما رأينا في مسألة البتولية وكيف شرحها لسان العطر. وعليه فمليارات المسيحيين بالطبع لا تنقصهم أبدا أمانة التطبيق أو أية أمانة لمجرد أنهم ليسوا رهبانا. إن التكريس لله شاملا كاملا مطلقا هو لا شك تعبير الحياة المسيحية الأمثل والأكمل و"الأحسن"، لكن الزواج أيضا "حسن" بل مكرّم حسب قول الرسول (ليكن الزواج مكرّما). وعليه نعم، فات أغلب الناس الأحسن، ولكن "*حسنا*" ما زال أمرهم و"*حسنا*" ما يفعلون. علاوة على ذلك فإن أعلى درجات الكمال لا تستحيل عليهم لمجرد أنهم ليسوا رهبانا ـ حتى أعلى الدرجات. هناك كما ذكرنا أمثلة تؤكد أن تلك ليست أبدا قاعدة مطلقة، بل حتى العمالقة، أنطونيوس ومكاريوس، كان هناك بين العلمانيين من فاقهم وتجاوزهم. حقا من العسير أن يبلغ العلماني المهموم بالحياة والمعاش والزوجة والنسل ما يبلغه الزاهد الناسك المكرّس، لكن ذلك أيضا ليس محالا. 

وعليه فليس هناك أية غفلة أو ضياع للأمانة أو حتى تقصير. الصورة هنا ليست بالأساس صورة حسن مقابل رديء، مثلا، حلال مقابل حرام، أو نور مقابل ظلمة. الصورة هنا بالعكس *كلها نور في نور، حسن وأحسن، فالكل بالتالي نجوم مشرقة وإن تنوعت درجات الإشراق*، لأن "*مجد الشمس شيء، ومجد القمر آخر، ومجد النجوم آخر. لأن نجما يمتاز عن نجم في المجد*"!




عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]واضح من القصة أن أخت القديس ( اليتيمة ) كانت أصغر منه*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وبدلاً من أن يعوضها عن فقد أبويها ويكون هو سندها  فى الحياة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]فإذا به يُقرر الهروب من هذه المسئولية ...
> ولم يكتف !!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بل بدد ميراث ( اليتيمة ) ورماها فى دار أيتام من أجل أن يسلك ( حياته ) هو !!
> [/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]أم أن للقصة سياق آخر غفلت أنت عن ذكره ؟[/FONT]*​ ​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]




طبعا الالتفات لـ"نصف سطر" كهذا من كل سيرة الرجل لا شك موهبة لا يملكها إلا محامي بارع! فقط المحامي يستطيع ذلك، بل هذا في الحقيقة "أكل عيشه"، لأنه بنصف سطر كهذا يمكنه فعلا تدمير قضية من خمسمائة صفحة مثلا، أو تحويل حكم من تأبيدة إلى براءة! 





 ولكن "باردون يا متر".. القانون بل الدستور هنا كله مختلف.  منطقك هو منطق العالم الزائف الفاسد المخادع. فقط هذه العبارة على سبيل المثال: "وبدلا من أن يعوّضها عن فقد أبويها ويكون هو سندها فى الحياة..." فقط هذه العبارة تكشف عن الغشاوة وحتى الغرور. (وأما بالنسبة لرجل مثل القديس أنطونيوس فهذه العبارة بالأحرى "*تجديف*" يا أستاذ!) 





يا سيدي: *مَن أنت حقا *حتى تكون "*سندها في الحياة*" ومَن أنت كي تقدم لها أو لغيرها أي تعويض؟؟؟ يا سيدي: إذا كنت لا تدرك ابتداء كيف يتشكل قدرك ولا من أين يأتي حقا رزقك، لا تفقه كيف يعمل حتى عقلك، لا تتحكم بما يحدث حتى في جسدك، لا تقدر أن تدفع حتى أمراضك، لا تستطيع أن تحفظ حياتك ولو برهة بل لا تملك حتى أنفاسك، فمَن أنت حقا أيها المغرور كي تظن بإمكانك دعم غيرك أو تعويضه ناهيك عن القيام "سندا له في الحياة"؟؟؟ بل كيف تسند غيرك أو تقوم به إذا كنت *أنت ذاتك مفتقر تماما وكليا إلى السند، عاجز قطعا ومطلقا عن القيام بنفسك؟؟؟*


يوما ما كان أنطونيوس هذا مثلك، ولكن حين مات أبوه وقف أمام جسده مذهولا: *كيف تحول هذا الإنسان العاقل الحيّ النابض الذي ملأ الدنيا كلها هكذا في لحظة واحدة إلى هذه الكتلة الساكنة الهامدة الميتة؟؟؟ *كان أنطونيوس مثلك، لكنه واجه السؤال بكل إصرار وجسارة ورفض أن يتجاهل أو أن يتناسى! كان صادقا أمينا، مع نفسه أولا، ومن ثم أصر على السؤال رغم كل قسوته ولم يتنازل أبدا عن الحقيقة وعن اليقين ولم يسكن أخيرا إلا وقد تفجر ينبوع النعمة وأشرقت شمس أبي الأنوار في قلبه! كان أنطونيوس مثلك، لكنه *تحـــرر*! عرف الحق *فتحـــرر*! وعندئذ *سلّم *لله، كليا ومطلقا، ببساطة *لأنه تحــــرر*!

فمنذ تلك اللحظة ـ وقد أصبح *التسليم لله كاملا مطلقا*، وأصبح القلب في حضرة القدوس قائما لا يغادر ـ خرج أنطونيوس عن قانون هذا العالم ومنطق تدبيره وصار *الله ذاته هو المرشد المُلهم المُوجه لكل فكر وقول وفعل!* وعليه لا يا سيدي، لم يكن أبدا منح الميراث للفقراء "تبديدا" له كما هو منطقك، كما لم يكن سكنى أخته بالدير "رميا" لها كما تظن أو يظن سواك من أسرى العالم. بل كان كل ذلك بتوجيه صاحب الأمر نفسه وتنفيذا لمشيئته ـ صاحب الميراث والدير والأخت وأخيها والأرض كلها وما عليها، "*السند*" الوحيد الذي عليه يستند الجميع بل "*به نحيا ونتحرك ونوجد*" كما علمنا الرسول!

وماذا ستقول لو تجاهل شيخنا صوت الله في قلبه ـ وهو يدرك أنه صوت الله ـ ثم *ضاع رغم ذلك الميراث وتبدد؟* ماذا ستقول إذا شاح عن وجه الله وترك دعوته لأجل أخته ثم *ضاعت رغم ذلك أخته،* مرضت أو شـُـلّت أو ضلّت أو... أخذها الذي خلقها؟ يا سيدي: أليس مثل هذا هو بالفعل ما ترون بالعالم كل يوم؟ ألا تعترفون أبدا بخواء حرصكم وهشاشة تدبيركم وفقر عقولكم؟ ألا تصدقون أبدا حقيقة عجزكم وافتقاركم كليا للعليّ المدبر؟ فمتى تتعلمون؟ متى تصدقون؟ متى تفيقون؟


*والخلاصة:* جميل لا شك أن تكون *فارسا نبيلا *وأن *تريد مخلصا *الوقوف "سندا بالحياة" لأختك الوحيدة، لا شك ولا جدال... ولكن الأجمل هو أن تدرك أولا الحقيقة ـ كما أدركها هذا الأنطونيوس، القديس المعلم الناسك الشامخ الفذ كوكب البرية أبو الرهبان! والحقيقة ببساطة هي أن *الله لا سواه هو السند الحق الوحيد. *فهو سندها، *وحده دون شريك*، وهو سندك أيضا معها. علاوة على ذلك فالحقيقة أيضا ببساطة هي أنه لولا الله ما قمتَ أنت من الأساس فارسا نبيلا، *من الأساس*، كما أنه لولا الله ما أردتَ اليوم لأجلها هذا الذي تريد!

​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## II Theodore II (1 يناير 2017)

*ربنا يباركك استاذ خادم البتول مجهود رائع *


----------



## خادم البتول (1 يناير 2017)

أستاذ تيودور أشكر مرورك وتشجيعك. جئت أتعلم منكم وهنا في الدفاعي بالذات ضعفي مجرد ضيف عليكم بينما حضرتك الحقيقة فارس كبير.. يعني حتى رغم إنك عضو جديد نسبيا لكنك نجم مشرق من أول يوم وموهبة كبيرة جدا ربنا يزيد ويبارك. صلي لأجل ضعفي أخي الحبيب ولا تبخل بأي توجيه أو ملاحظات، سلام المسيح والنعمة معك. 


​


----------



## خادم البتول (3 يناير 2017)

الأخ الأستاذ *مصلوب لأجلي *أشكر وقتك ومرورك العاطر وأمتن كثيرا لكل ملاحظاتك وإضافاتك القيّمة. أتفق معك تقريبا في كل ما تقول أخي الحبيب، وأعلق إن شاء الله غدا على الجزء الخاص بموضوعنا وهو *الرهبنة* بالتفصيل. أما فيما يتعلق بعبود فلا أميل أن يكون هذا بحد ذاته محل نقاش. الأمر واضح تماما فيما يتعلق بما يعنيه النقاش الجاد البناء حقا وكيف يجب أن يبدأ وينمو ويتطور ثم ينتهي. أما على المستوى الشخصي فالأستاذ عبود في الحقيقة لا يحتاج أصلا إلى شهادتك هذه أو إلى شهادتي.  عبود ـ علاوة على كونه صديق ـ نجم من نجوم المنتدى بل عمود من أعمدته، ولولا الذكاء والنباهة والظرف وسعة الاطلاع، مع حسن الخلق وطيب المعشر ورفعة المنبت، ما أمكنه أبدا أن يبلغ ما بلغ سيان على صفحات الموقع أو في قلوب محبيه ـ وأنا بالطبع أحدهم. أتفق بالتالي تماما مع كل ما تقول بشأنه هنا دون تحفظ بل وأُزيد عليه أيضا، وأُزيد الكثير. فلا يا أخي ليس عندي أبدا هذا الخلط. بالعكس أتمنى ألا يكون عندك أنت أو عند القارئ عموما. 

نعود بمشيئة الرب غدا لما أضفته حول الرهبنة، فالشكر الجزيل على مداخلتك، مصلوب لأجلي، لك أطيب المنى وحتى نلتقي.


​


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 يناير 2017)

الإخوة الأحباء، تم حذف المداخلات الخارجة عن كون الموضوع "شبهة" و"رد"، مع الرد عليها، أرجو أن تحافظوا على موضوعات القسم في هذا النسق، من أراد أن يستفهم أو يعترض أو يستزيد فليراسل كاتب الموضوع وليس أن نحول الموضوع المتعلق بشبهة ورد إلى حوار يحمل هو نفسه كلاما يكون هو بدوره يحتاج رد.

الأخ الحبيب عبود، يمكن أن تفتح موضوع جديد وتكتب فيه إعتراضك الكامل على الرهبنة المسيحية من وجهة نظرك وسيرد عليك الإخوة جميعًا، لأنك ستكون أنت صاحب الإعترض، أما لو كان لديك مجرد أسئلة إستفهامية فمكانها هو قسم الأسئلة كما تعرف.

ملحوظة: لا مانع لديّ من إرسال المشاركات المحذوفة لأصحابها عبر الرسائل الخاصة لكي لا يضيع فكرهم او كتابتهم أو وقتهم في إعادة الكتابة مرة أخرى.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 يناير 2017)

Molka Molkan قال:


> الأخ الحبيب عبود، يمكن أن تفتح موضوع جديد وتكتب فيه إعتراضك الكامل على الرهبنة المسيحية من وجهة نظرك وسيرد عليك الإخوة جميعًا،


 *[FONT=&quot]" مولكا " .. كل سنة وأنت طيب*​​ *[FONT=&quot]معنديش أى أعتراضات على الرهبنة ولا أسئلة .... فقط أستوقفنى تعبير*​​ *[FONT=&quot]( التطبيق الحرفى الأمين للكتاب المقدس ووصاياه )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو – كما ترى فى الصُلب الدفاعى للموضوع – فكان لازم أسأل صاحبه  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعد كدة الحوار أدار نفسه ( جاب بعضه يعنى ) مش أكتر - والمسألة أنتهت :flowers:
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 يوليو 2018)

موضوع رائع---
كتير كنت بقول يا بخت الرهبان-- عايشين فى سلام بعيد عن العالم و بلاويه--
بعيد عن الهموم و المسئوليات و التعلق بكل شىء و الالم المتسبب من التعلق--
 كلامك  خلانى اراجع رائى  و تخيلى---
 لكن بردوا  فيه حتى جوايا لسا مش مقتنعه  اوى--ههههه

 اشكرك الرب يباركك و يبارك  حياتك بيه


----------



## paul iraqe (28 يوليو 2018)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> موضوع رائع---
> كتير كنت بقول يا بخت الرهبان-- عايشين فى سلام بعيد عن العالم و بلاويه--
> بعيد عن الهموم و المسئوليات و التعلق بكل شىء و الالم المتسبب من التعلق--




*يا مدام حبو*

*هل الرهبان والراهبات في مصر بعيدين عن العالم وبلاويه ؟؟؟!!!*

*هنا في العراق -*

*الرهبان والراهبات عايشين في وسط بلاوي العالم*

*لدينا ثلاث مستشفيات (في بغداد ) خاصة بالراهبات يعملن في داخل هذه المستشفيات ليلا ونهارا*

*ولدينا مدارس اهلية يعملن الراهبات فيها كمعلمات لتربية الالطفال وتعليمهم في كافة الدروس والاختصاصات*

*ولينا مراكز لكبار السن وذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة يعملن الراهبات فيها ليلا ونهارا لمساعدة هؤلاء المحتاجين لرعاية طبية خاصة*

*ولدينا جمعيات ومراكز اخرى تابعة للبطريركية يعملن فيها الراهبات في شتى الاعمال التي تخدم العوائل المسيحية 
*

*وغيرها من الامور الكثيرة - التي تجعل من الراهبات والرهبان يعملون ويتواجدون في صلب الحياة الواقعية وهمومها ومشاكلها*

*وهم يعلنون دوما عن استعدادهم المطلق لتقديم اي خدمة يتم طلبها منهم 
*

*الرهبان والراهبات في العراق غير منزوين وقاعدين منكفأين عن المجتمع والحياة بل بالعكس من ذلك تماما*

*وشكرا جزيلا*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 يوليو 2018)

ايوا يا باول
 انا عارفا طبعا-- انا نفسى كنت فى مدرسه راهبات المانى---
كانوا معنا فى كل شى مشاكلنا دراساتنا فرحنا و فشلنا--
 و فيه مستشفى راهبات و دير راهبات مسنين--
بس ممممم مش عارفا هل دول الكاتوليك بس!؟
طب الرهبان الارثوزوكس هل بيخطلتوا مع الشعب و لا فى الدير بس؟
 و انا كنت اقصد الرهبان الى فى الاديره-- الى هما قاطعين نفسهم عن العالم كله--
النوع دا من الرهبان كنت اقصد-- مش عارفا ليه هو دا كمان الى بيجى فى بالى لما اسمع كلمه راهب-- 
 اشكرك على مداخلتك 
 و لك حق طبعا فى كلامك هنا كمان  كدا


----------



## paul iraqe (29 يوليو 2018)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ايوا يا باول
> انا عارفا طبعا-- انا نفسى كنت فى مدرسه راهبات المانى---
> كانوا معنا فى كل شى مشاكلنا دراساتنا فرحنا و فشلنا--
> و فيه مستشفى راهبات و دير راهبات مسنين--
> ...






*اهااا*

*طب كويس جدا*

*مادام اللي عندكم زي اللي عندنا (بأستثناء الرهبان في الاديرة )*

*يبقى مش كلهم قاعدين وبعيدين عن المجتمع بل بالعكس*

*شكرا جزيلا يا حبو*

*ربي يحفظكي ويخليكي*


----------



## خادم البتول (1 أغسطس 2018)

سلام المسيح وأسعد الله مساء الأحباء جميعا. أستاذنا الحبيب باول تقول:

*الرهبان والراهبات في العراق غير منزوين وقاعدين منكفأين عن المجتمع والحياة بل بالعكس من ذلك تماما*

توحي هذه الفقرة ـ كما توحي رسالتك عموما ـ أن الرهبان الذين يشاركون بالخدمة داخل المجتمع "*أفضل*" من الرهبان الذين ينعزلون كليا عن العالم (رغم أن هذا هو الأصل، وهو الوضع الذي عليه أغلب الرهبان خاصة بالشرق). إن كان هذا حقا هو المقصود فهو بالطبع ليس صحيحا، مع خالص احترامي بالطبع لرأيكم، بل ربما يكون العكس هو الصحيح. قضية *العزلة *عن العالم قضية شائكة طالما أثارت التساؤل وحتى الاعتراض على حياة الرهبنة بوجه عام. لكن ذلك يعود ـ في رؤيتنا المتواضعة ـ فقط إلى جهل معظم الناس بالعلاقة بين العالم "*المادي*" من ناحية والعالم "*الروحي*" من ناحية أخرى. موضوعنا هذا بالتالي عميق وطويل جدا. أكتفي من ثم اليوم ببعض الإشارات السريعة فقط لتوضيح المقصود، دون الدخول في تفاصيل قد تحتاج بالأحرى كتابا كاملا لتغطيتها. 


وأول الإشارات من تراثنا المصري تقول: «إن النيل يجري ويفيض في هذه الأرض الطيبة ببركة القديس العظيم الأنبا بولا السائح». هذه العبارة ـ في عصر العلم القائم على المنهج الحسيّ والفلسفة المادية ـ لم تفقد فقط معناها بل ربما أصبحت مثارا للتعجب وحتى السخرية، رغم أن أصل هذه العبارة يعود إلى السنكسار القبطي نفسه حيث نقرأ عن هذا القديس الكبير «.. يوجد في البرية الداخلية إنسان لا يستحق العالم وطأة قدميه، بصلاته ينزل الرب المطر والندي علي الأرض *ويأتي بالنيل في حينه*». على أي حال سنضع الآن هذه العبارة جانبا وننتقل للإشارة الثانية. 

الإشارة الثانية تروي حاثة تاريخية "متواترة" تناقلها الآلاف عبر الأجيال وبالتالي لا يتسع المجال حقا للتشكيك حقا، وهي حين جاء القديس الكبير الأنبا برسوم العريان (آفا برسومة) إلى مغارة الباب البحري بكنيسة الشهيد أبي سيفين بمصر القديمة. كان يقبع بهذه المغارة ثعبان ضخم طالما منع الناس جميعا من النزول إليها، فلما جاء قديسنا الكبير وحاول النزول إلى المغارة منعه خدام الكنيسة خوفا على حياته. أما القديس الطيب فقد رفع يديه بالصلاة، ثم رشم نفسه بعلامة الصليب وتقدم دون خوف نحو الثعبان. وهنا ـ تقول سيرته العطرة في عبارة ذات مغزى ـ «*نزع الله من الثعبان طبعه الوحشي *وصار مرافقا له في المغارة حوالي 20 عاما». 

الآن ننتقل سريعا إلى الإشارة الثالثة والأخيرة ثم نضع ختاما هذه القطع المبعثرة معا وبذلك نفهم اللغز. 

الإشارة الثالثة من الكتاب المقدس نفسه. يقول الرسول في رسالة رومية: «لأن الخليقة نفسها أيضا ستعتق من عبودية الفساد إلى حرية مجد أولاد الله. فإننا نعلم أن *كل الخليقة تئن وتتمخض معا إلى الآن*».

ما هي الخليقة التي تئن وتتمخض؟ إنها العالم بكل ما فيه! ولماذا يئن العالم ويتمخض؟ لأن العالم هو في الحقيقة "مرآة" الإنسان وانعكاس لحاله! نقرأ في تفسير هذه الآية الهامة: «حينما فسد الإنسان إنعكس فساده على الأرض، لذلك سمعنا قول الله "ملعونة الأرض بسببك"! حين قاوم الإنسان إلهه قاومته الخليقة، كما أظلمت الشمس حين صُلِبَ رب المجد. *فالفيضانات المدمرة والتصحر المهلك والزلازل المدمرة القاتلة عكست فساد الإنسان، *بل أن وحشية الناس انعكست على الحيوانات فصارت وحوشا تأكل بعضها بعضا. صارت الخليقة كالمرآة تعكس حال الإنسان». 

«وهكذا بالعكس فإن *قداسة الأنبا برسوم العريان انعكست على الثعبان ففقد وحشيته*، وبسبب الأنبا بولا قيل إن الله يفيض مياه النيل. لهذا تصور بولس الرسول هنا أن الخليقة تنتظر أن يُستعلن مجد أبناء الله فينعكس هذا عليها، وتستعيد صورتها الجميلة الأولى وبهاءها».

نحن بالتالي أمام قوتين تتصارعان في هذا العالم: قوة الفساد والشر والخطيئة أمام قوة البر والخير والقداسة! وبين القوتين هكذا في الحقيقة يتحرك العالم!

* * *​
نعم، نعرف جيدا ما يقول العلم، سواء عن فيضان النيل وحضوره بالحياة والخير والبركة إلى حياتنا أو بالعكس عن الزلازل والأعاصير والبراكين وغيرها من الكوارث التي تدمرنا. أكثر من ذلك: نحن أيضا نصدق ما يقول العلم ونؤمن به، لأن العلم والدين كلاهما يبحث عن "الحقيقة" كلٌ بطريقته. نحن هنا بالتالي لا "نعارض" العلم أبدا، وإنما فقط ننتقل ببساطة إلى "*ما بعد العلم*"، نتجاوز حدود "الحواس" الخمس التي لا يمكن للعقل وبالتالي للعلم أن يتجاوزها، وهكذا ندخل إلى بُعد آخر من أبعاد الوجود، فوق الحواس، هو ما نسميه "*البعد الروحي*"، وإلى قوانين أخرى تحكم هذا الوجود هي "*القوانين الروحية*"! 

وهنا نؤكد أننا لا نريد أبدا أن يؤمن الناس بالخرافات أو الأساطير أو المعجزات الكاذبة. نحن حتى لا يزعجنا أبدا إذا اعترض أحدهم حتى على السنكسار نفسه وما يرويه عن هذا القديس أو ذاك. ليست هذه أبدا هي القضية. كل ما نبغيه هو فقط أن يتوقف الناس ـ وشبابنا الطيب بوجه خاص ـ عن التعجب والسخرية أمام مثل هذه العبارات التي أصبحت للأسف "غريبة" على مسامعنا. فقط نريد أن يكون لنا موقف "*علمي*" حقيقي، حيادي وموضوعي، أن نتمهل بالتالي قليلا وأن نتأمل قليلا، حتى لا نكون في النهاية كالأعمى الذي يسخر من المبصرين لأنهم يتحدثون عن "ألوان" هو لا يراها، أو عن "شمس" هو لا يعرف حتى معناها!

فإذا أدركنا أن "الحواس" ليست حقا نهاية المطاف واتفقنا بالتالي، ولو مؤقتا، على وجود هذا البُعد الروحي وتلك القوانين الروحية، فإننا نقول ببساطة إن العالم، نعم، تؤثر فيه دائما قوتان معا، هما قوة الفساد وقوة القداسة! نقول أيضا وبكل تأكيد نعم، *يجوز لقداسة البعض وصلاحهم وبرّهم أن تنعكس على الوقائع المادية المنظورة وأن تؤثر فيها وأن تغيّرها! 
*
كيف يحدث هذا حقا؟ هذا هو ما يحتاج إلى كتاب كامل لشرحه! أما هنا فيكفينا هذا القدر تماما حتى نعود إلى موضوعنا: وهو أن *عزلة الرهبان جسديا أو ماديا عن العالم لا تعني أبدا أن عطاءهم لهذا العالم وأن تأثيرهم عليه قد توقف. بالعكس تماما: إنهم بقدر ما يتطهرون ويتقدسون ويرتفعون بقدر ما يتعاظم تأثيرهم وتزيد فاعليتهم في هذا العالم*! إن هذا نفسه في الحقيقة علم أيضا بحد ذاته (وهناك من التجارب العلمية الموثقة ـ ناهيك عن كتب الحكمة القديمة التي وصلتنا منذ آلاف السنين ـ ما يؤكد ذلك تماما). نقول بالتالي، يقينا وبكل ثقة، أن بعض هؤلاء الذين اختاروا الله على ما سواه وانعزلوا لأجل ذلك في أعماق الصحاري والجبال لا يراهم إنسان قط، نقول إن وجود هؤلاء في عالمنا ـ حتى رغم عزلتهم التامة ـ *مجرد وجودهم *هو بحد ذاته قوة هائلة تؤثر على هذا العالم بأسره وعلى حياة الناس فيه، قوة تفتح كوى المراحم الإلهية وتجلب الخير للجميع، أو على الأقل تقف درعا يمنع عن الناس شرورا لا حصر لها! 

* * *​
وعليه ختاما ـ أخي الحبيب ـ الرهبان هم الرهبان!  أنا متحيز تماما وأعترف بذلك، لأنني بسر المحبة أتمنى لو استطاع الناس جميعا أن يعيشوا حياة الرهبان وأن يذوقوا حلاوة ثمرتها (حتى وإن لم يدخلوا رسميا سلك الرهبنة). هذا في الحقيقة هو السبب الذي دفعني ابتداء لكتابة هذا الموضوع. على أي حال أقول، الرهبان هم الرهبان، هم هؤلاء الملائكة الأرضيون، أو البشر السمائيون، هم هؤلاء النجوم والنجمات المشرقون بحياتنا ـ سواء بأجمل وأفضل ما عرفت البشرية من مدارس ومستشفيات وملاجيء وغيرها مما يقومون بتأسيسه والخدمة فيه حول العالم، أو في عزلتهم وتجردهم التام خلف ستار الليل بأعماق الصحارى البعيدة، يذكرون رغم ذلك الجميع، يوقدون في وحدتهم مشاعل النور لأجل الجميع، من كل قلوبهم يصلون لخير الجميع، وبسر صلاتهم ودالتهم تفيض المراحم وتتنزل البركات وتشرق محبة سيدنا أبي الأنوار في قلب الجميع!

​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (2 أغسطس 2018)

*موضوع فوق الممتاز*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (2 أغسطس 2018)

خادم البتول قال:


> أهــــلا بالأســتاذ عبــود
> 
> بالطبع ليس هذا هو المقصود. هناك "*حسن*" وهناك "*أحسن*"، بالضبط كما رأينا في مسألة البتولية وكيف شرحها لسان العطر. وعليه فمليارات المسيحيين بالطبع لا تنقصهم أبدا أمانة التطبيق أو أية أمانة لمجرد أنهم ليسوا رهبانا. إن التكريس لله شاملا كاملا مطلقا هو لا شك تعبير الحياة المسيحية الأمثل والأكمل و"الأحسن"، لكن الزواج أيضا "حسن" بل مكرّم حسب قول الرسول (ليكن الزواج مكرّما). وعليه نعم، فات أغلب الناس الأحسن، ولكن "*حسنا*" ما زال أمرهم و"*حسنا*" ما يفعلون. علاوة على ذلك فإن أعلى درجات الكمال لا تستحيل عليهم لمجرد أنهم ليسوا رهبانا ـ حتى أعلى الدرجات. هناك كما ذكرنا أمثلة تؤكد أن تلك ليست أبدا قاعدة مطلقة، بل حتى العمالقة، أنطونيوس ومكاريوس، كان هناك بين العلمانيين من فاقهم وتجاوزهم. حقا من العسير أن يبلغ العلماني المهموم بالحياة والمعاش والزوجة والنسل ما يبلغه الزاهد الناسك المكرّس، لكن ذلك أيضا ليس محالا.
> 
> ...



*الله 
الله 
الله 
ما اعظم   وما اجمل الحق   حينما يتجلي فى افواه الصديقيين *​


----------



## paul iraqe (2 أغسطس 2018)

خادم البتول قال:


> سلام المسيح وأسعد الله مساء الأحباء جميعا. أستاذنا الحبيب باول تقول:
> 
> *سلام ونعمة رب المجد معك استاذنا العزيز*
> 
> ...






*اخي العزيز الاستاذ خادم البتول*
*
*
*قبل فترة من الزمن نقلت موضوعا عن كلمة البابا فرنسيس جاء فيها ...
*



 "السلطة الوحيدة هي التي تولد من الانحناء على أقدام الآخرين لخدمة   المسيح، وهي السلطة التي تأتي من عدم النسيان بأن المسيح وقبل أن يحني رأسه   على الصليب لم يخف من أن ينحني أمام التلاميذ ليغسل أرجلهم".
 ولفت إلى أن "الوسام الأعلى الذي يمكن  الحصول عليه، والترقية الأكبر التي  تُمنح لنا: هو أن نخدم المسيح في شعب  الله الأمين، في الجائع والمنسي، في  المسجون والمريض، في المدمن على  المخدرات والمتروك، في الأشخاص الملموسين  مع قصصهم ورجائهم، إنتظاراتهم  وخيبات أملهم، آلامهم وجراحهم. هكذا فقط  تأخذ سلطة الراعي طعم الإنجيل ولن  تكون مجرد نحاس يطنّ أو صنج يرن".




http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=273671


----------



## خادم البتول (2 أغسطس 2018)

> دكتور إليكتريك:
> *موضوع فوق الممتاز*


فوق الممتاز بتشريفك أستاذنا الحبيب. أشكر وقتك وقراءتك وتقديرك ربنا يباركك. أما رسالتي للأستاذ عبود فلا أستطيع - *للأمانة الأدبية *ـ التعليق حاليا، لأنه رد عليها أيضا في حينه، وسيان أصاب في رده أم أخطأ فقد تم للأسف حذف هذا الرد (كما تم حذف المناقشة كلها عموما ـ حوالي 7 رسائل مطوّلة ـ في واحدة من أفحش نوبات الحذف الفجائي التي رأيتها بهذا الموقع). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 أعتقد شخصيا أن الموضوع هكذا ـ بعد هذا الحذف ـ صار في هيئة أفضل، وإن كنت لا أوافق بالطبع على الممارسة والأسلوب وكل ما حدث. على أي حال أشكرك مرة أخرى أستاذنا الحبيب على هذا التقدير الذي لا أستحقه وأصلي أن يعطينا الرب حقا أفواه الصدق وألسنة الحق وقبل كل ذلك قلوب المحبة والسلام والغفران. سلام المسيح وتحياتي لشخصك الكريم. 




> أستاذ باول:
> * كلا لم يكن هذا قصدي اطلاقا
> ولكنك اجتزأت مقطع من ردي فقط فظهر وكأنه المقصود*


إذا لم يكن هذا قصدك فنحن إذاً على اتفاق تام. أما بقية رسالتك فأنت تتحدث عن "*الكنيسة*" وعن "*الخدمة*" بوجه عام، بينما كنت أتحدث عن "الرهبنة" و"الرهبان" بوجه خاص. ليس هذا فحسب بل كنت أتحدث تحديدا ـ كما يقول عنوان الموضوع ـ عن "*المفاهيم الخاطئة*" التي تحيط بالرهبنة وليس عن الرهبنة عموما. هناك بالفعل ـ أستاذنا الحبيب ـ اعتراض تاريخي قديم على "عزلة" الرهبان وحتى على "أنانيتهم" لأنهم "هربوا" من العالم يطلبون الخلاص فقط لأنفسهم. هذا تحديدا ـ لأنني أشرح "المفاهيم الخاطئة" ـ هو ما كان يشغلني وهو ما كنت أرد عليه. فإذا كنت لا تقصد حقا هذا فقد انتهى الأمر. "حصل خير" كما نقول في مصر.  أما "الخدمة" ودور "الكنيسة" في المجتمع فهذه قضية أخرى، كما أنه لا خلاف أبدا بشأنها، لا في مصر ولا في العراق ولا في أي قطر، بل ليس عليها خلاف حتى بين الطوائف أيضا ليس فقط البلدان. بالعكس يقول قديسنا *ذهبي الفم *في عبارة رائعة:«*لا تقل أنك لا تستطيع التأثير على الآخرين. إنك ما دمت مسيحيا يستحيل إلا أن تكون صاحب تأثير. هذا هو جوهر المسيحي. إن قلت أنك مسيحي ولا تقدر أن تفعل شيئا للآخرين يكون في قولك هذا تناقضا، وذلك كالقول إن الشمس لا تقدر أن تَهِب ضوءًا*».​وعليه فالعطاء والخدمة والتأثير داخل المجتمع: هذا هو "جوهر" المسيحي و"طبيعته" شاء أم أبى! مجرد كون المسيحي مسيحيا هذا بحد ذاته يجعله تلقائيا وفوريا صاحب تأثير، يجعله شمسا أو على الأقل نجما يشرق تلقائيا ويضيء ويؤثر ويغيّر! هذا هو المسيحي وهذه هي المسيحية. 

أشكرك ختاما أستاذنا الحبيب على وقتك وردك، كما أشكرك على هذه الكلمات الثمينة من قداسة البابا، مع عاطر تحياتي وخالص محبتي. 

​


----------



## خادم البتول (3 أغسطس 2018)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> موضوع رائع---
> كتير كنت بقول يا بخت الرهبان-- عايشين فى سلام بعيد عن العالم و بلاويه--
> بعيد عن الهموم و المسئوليات و التعلق بكل شىء و الالم المتسبب من التعلق--
> كلامك  خلانى اراجع رائى  و تخيلى---
> ...




يا لخيبتي وسوء أدبي! الجميلة "*حبو*" أعتذر لأنني لم أرد على هذه الرسالة ولم ألتفت حتى إليها. الآن فقط انتبهت لتقصيري وغفلتي، أعتذر صادقا وأرجو أن تسامحيني! وأما عذري فهو أنك بالفعل أكثر الأعضاء كرما وفضلا وحضورا في حياتي وأننا بالفعل في حالة تواصل وحوار مستمر، أتبارك وأتشرف به دائما، فهذا لا شك هو سبب غفلتي لأنني كنت بالفعل أكتب إليك قبل حضوري هنا.

أشكرك يا قمرتنا على تقديرك واهتمامك. أما "التعلق" ـ بمعنى "الرباطات" الأرضية ـ فموضوع كبير ومهم ناقشناه سوا قبل كده. لكن يا صديقتي الإنسان هو الإنسان: مثلا الرهبان الصغيرين بالذات في أول حياة الرهبنة بيكون وضعهم متناقض وصعب وحتى مضحك جدا: هم تركوا صراعات العالم على الثروة والشهرة والسلطة، صحيح، لكن ممكن تلاقيهم داخل الدير بيتخانقوا مثلا على قلم أو على ملعقة. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  فين بقا على ما آباءنا وشيوخنا يربوهم ويعلموهم *ويحرروا *قلوبهم فعلا من رباطات العالم! يعني *جهاد *كبير، مش مجرد إن إنسان ترهبن أو في الدير إذاً تحرر فعلا أو أصبح تاني يوم "راهب" بمعنى الكلمة! (بينما "التحرر" في حد ذاته ممكن حتى بدون الدير والرهبنة كلها، وهو ده مربط الفرس وهو هدف من أهداف الموضوع ده كله).

ده طبعا غير بقا الأمور "الدقيقة" فعلا التي لا يدركها إلا "حكماء" الرهبنة أصحاب الكشف والتمييز، مثل ما حدث مع الأم سارة مثلا. ذكرت هذا الموقف الطريف سابقا فكتبت:من طريف ما يرويه التاريخ عن قديستنا الجميلة الراهبة المصرية الكبيرة *الأم سارة  *أنها كانت ذات يوم تسير بأحد الطرق عندما صادفها راهب صغير آتيا في الاتجاه المقابل. خفض الراهب الصغير رأسه وغض بصره وظل نظره على الأرض حتى مرّ بجوارها في صمت وخشوع واتضاع. أما الأم سارة فبالعكس: راقبته جيدا حتى مر بجوارها فالتفتت إليه صائحة مستنكرة: *إنت راهب إنت؟! إنت راهب؟ّ! إنت مرائي ومنافق! يا بني أنا أرجل منك! *





طبعا هذا كان آخر ما يتوقعه الراهب الصغير بعد سلوكه "*المثاليّ*" في الطريق، بل لا شك أن كلمات الأم سارة وقعت عليه كصاعقة زلزلت عقله وكيانه. 





 ولكن لماذا اعترضت الأم سارة وكيف كشفت بصيرتها النافذة عن رياء الراهب الصغير ونفاقه؟ السبب ببساطة هو أنه لم يكن يعيش بالواقع الحقيقي، الواقع الذي تبدو فيه الأم سارة "أرجل" منه فعلا، لا يمكن أبدا أن يثير شكلها أو هيئتها أية رغبة أو يسبب أية عثرة. كان هذا الراهب يعيش بالعكس في عقله الذي صوّر له أنها "أنثى" ودفعه بالتالي أن يسلك معها سلوك الرجل مع الأنثى! كشف سلوكه هذا من ثم عن عقل ما زال مستعبدا بالرغبة والشهوات، يستحضر "الأنوثة" حتى في غير محلها، وهكذا لم تكن تقواه حقيقية وإنما مجرد ظاهر كاذب، بل كشفت تقواه بحد ذاتها عن ريائه وفضحت ما كان يعتمل حقا بأعماق قلبه! 

​وأما كونك "مش مقتنعة أوي" فللأسف يا حبو مش واضح إنتي مش مقتنعة بإيه بالظبط؟ إذا كانت مسألة في صلب الموضوع فأرجو فضلا الإيضاح، أما إذا كانت خارج الموضوع فإنتي طبعا عارفة الطريق. 

أشكرك يا أختي الجميلة على رسالتك وأعتذر مرة أخرى عن الغفلة والتأخير وفي انتظار طلتك الحلوة وكلماتك الطيبة دائما. 

​


----------



## paul iraqe (3 أغسطس 2018)

خادم البتول قال:


> فوق الممتاز بتشريفك أستاذنا الحبيب. أشكر وقتك وقراءتك وتقديرك ربنا يباركك. أما رسالتي للأستاذ عبود فلا أستطيع - *للأمانة الأدبية *ـ التعليق حاليا، لأنه رد عليها أيضا في حينه، وسيان أصاب في رده أم أخطأ فقد تم للأسف حذف هذا الرد (كما تم حذف المناقشة كلها عموما ـ حوالي 7 رسائل مطوّلة ـ في واحدة من أفحش نوبات الحذف الفجائي التي رأيتها بهذا الموقع).
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*ممنون من حضرتك جدا على شرحك المستفيض والرائع جدا*

*دوم التميز والابداع*

*تحياتي وتقديري لشخصك الكريم*

*الرب يبارك لك تعب محبتك*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 أغسطس 2018)

كتبت و كله طار هههه اكتب تانى هههه
و مش عارفا أقول ايه على الاعتذار ... اعتزرت و فى نفس الوقت قولت سبب الى يخليك متعتزرش أصلا هههه
المهم  أشكرك على محبتك و على مشاعرك الجميله و مراعاته لمشاعر الكل 
آلرب يباركك و يملاك بروحه دائماً ...
اما بئا عن ايه الى لسا مش مقتنعا بيه هو 
أنى مازلت مقتنعا داخليا ان الرهبان ( كلامى عن الرهبان الى بينفصلوا عن العالم تماما)
عايشين فى سلام ... بعيد عن اخبار الخروب فى العالم ... بعيد ان شهوات العالم .بعيد عن مغريات ... بعيد  عن حجات كتير اوى اوى اوى ...


----------



## خادم البتول (4 أغسطس 2018)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اما بئا عن ايه الى لسا مش مقتنعا بيه هو
> أنى مازلت مقتنعا داخليا ان الرهبان ( كلامى عن الرهبان الى بينفصلوا عن العالم تماما)
> عايشين فى سلام ... بعيد عن اخبار الخروب فى العالم ... بعيد ان شهوات العالم .بعيد عن مغريات ... بعيد  عن حجات كتير اوى اوى اوى ...




أيوه طبعا يا أستاذتنا الجميلة أنا معاكي. أكيد هم عايشين في حالة سلام أكبر على الأقل نسبيا. يعني مثلا في برج أو عمارة واحدة: الإنسان اللي عايش في الدور السابع أكيد إحساسه بـ"الشارع" بيختلف عن الإنسان اللي عايش في الدور الأرضي! يعني فيه اختلاف حتى مع إنها نفس العمارة، فما بالك بالإنسان اللي عايش خارج المدينة كلها بل في البرية لا يرى إلا الجبال والصحرا والسما!

تحفظي الوحيد هو إني بس مش عايزك تربطي حالة "*السلام*" بالعزلة أو بالحياة خارج العالم، وفي المقابل تربطي حالة "*الشقاء*" بالوجود مع الناس أو داخل العالم! ياما ناس راحت البرية ومع ذلك أخدت معاها همومها وصراعاتها وحتى شهواتها داخل عقلها وقلبها، وهكذا فضلت تصارع وتعاني لحد في النهاية يا إما فشلت ورجعت يا إما أصابها الجنون! وياما بالعكس ناس تانية في المقابل لم تخرج من المجتمع أبدا ومع ذلك قدرت تتحرر داخليا وتمتلئ بالنعمة والفرح والسلام وهم وسط الناس بل حتى في قلب الحروب! 

أما ارتباطنا *الشديد *يالمغريات والشهوات فده ما لوش علاقة أبدا بوجودنا في المدينة أو في البرية، داخل العالم أو خارجه. أبدا. ده سببه هو فقط *جهلنا وعدم فهمنا تماما لطبيعة هذا العالم. *ده طبعا خارج موضوعنا هنا لكن ممكن بعد إذن الإدارة أقولك الخلاصة في فقرة واحدة سريعة:*الإنسان ببساطة في حالة عطش*.. عايز يشرب ويرتوي.. بيروح يشرب.. فعلا بيرتوي.. لكن الماء اللي هو شربه مالح، بالتالي بعد ثواني بيكتشف إنه عطشان تاني، حتى أكتر من الأول.. بالتالي ببرجع تاني عايز يشرب.. وهكذا تدور حياته في حلقة مفرغة لا تنتهي! كل ما يشرب: مش بس الارتواء مؤقت، إنما حتى الشرب نفسه بيؤدي لمزيد من العطش! طيب إيه الحل في المصية دي؟ الحل ببساطة هو إنك أولا تعرفي وتصدقي إن "*مية العالم كلها مالحة*"! كلها بلا استثناء! جميع الرغبات والمغريات والشهوات كله بلا استثناء مؤقت وزائل وباطل ويؤدي دائما *للمزيد *من الرغبات والمغريات والشهوات! لكن في المقابل تعالي بقا شوفي سيدنا قال إيه ـ هو تقريبا نفس المعنى: أجاب يسوع وقال لها: «كل من يشرب من هذا الماء *يعطش *أيضا. ولكن مَن يشرب من الماء الذي أعطيه أنا *فلن يعطش إلى الأبد*، بل الماء الذي أعطيه *يصير فيه ينبوع ماء ينبع إلى حياة أبدية*»!​هو ده يا صديقتي الحل الوحيد لمشكلة العطش.. فقط هو ده الماء الوحيد في كل الوجود اللي يستطيع فعلا أن يروي عطش الإنسان نهائيا، سيان كان في المدينة أو كان في البرية! 

​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 أغسطس 2018)

تحفظي الوحيد هو إني بس مش عايزك تربطي حالة "السلام" بالعزلة أو بالحياة خارج العالم، وفي المقابل تربطي حالة "الشقاء" بالوجود مع الناس أو داخل العالم! ياما ناس راحت البرية ومع ذلك أخدت معاها همومها وصراعاتها وحتى شهواتها داخل عقلها وقلبها، وهكذا فضلت تصارع وتعاني لحد في النهاية يا إما فشلت ورجعت يا إما أصابها الجنون! وياما بالعكس ناس تانية في المقابل لم تخرج من المجتمع أبدا ومع ذلك قدرت تتحرر داخليا وتمتلئ بالنعمة والفرح والسلام وهم وسط الناس بل حتى في قلب الحروب! 
......

تمام و هو دا الى بقول عليه الوصول للسلام دا و الواحد وسط العالم او فى معمعه الحروب دا معناه حضور قوى للرب فى الشخص .... لان المهمه بتبقى اصعب ... 
لانه عايش أيده فى النار او وسط المعمعة او فى الدور الأرضى ...
مممممم  بس يعنى عندك حق بردوا 
العمارة فى الشارع و الحياه فى الدور الى فوق بعيد آه بس يرجع للشخص 
فيه الى فوق خالص بس طول الوقت واقف فى الشباك و متابع تحت ومركز فى الأصوات الى تحت و فيه الى تحت الى قافل شباكه و مش منغمس و لا متابع و بستاثر بالى تحت معاه ..
مممم اعتقد الصورة بدائت توضح عندى 

أشكرك يا غالى على تعب محبتك و شرحك


----------



## خادم البتول (4 أغسطس 2018)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> تمام و هو دا الى بقول عليه الوصول للسلام دا و الواحد وسط العالم او فى معمعه الحروب دا معناه *حضور قوى للرب فى الشخص .... لان المهمه بتبقى اصعب ... *


 

*سؤال: *لما بتقولي هنا «حضور قوي للرب في الشخص»: *هل ده يتوقف على الرب وللا على الشخص*؟ 

طبعا على الشخص، لأن وعود ربنا واضحة تماما: «الذي يحبني يحبه أبي وأنا احبه* وأظهر له ذاتي*». حتى أكتر من كده: «إن أحبني أحد يحفظ كلامي، ويحبه أبي، *وإليه نأتي، وعنده نصنع منزلا*». بالتالي "المهمة بتبقى أصعب" داخل العالم، صحيح، بس مش لأن حضور ربنا غير قوي، إنما لأن الإنسان نفسه لم يسمح بهذا الحضور! لكن تعالي بقا شوفي *المعجزة* الحقيقية اللي ممكن تحصل لو الشخص بالعكس أحب فعلا وحفظ الكلام والوصية فعلا وبالتالي سمح بهذا الحضور: "الفكر" ده نفسه بيتلاشى! الفكر من أساسه بينتهي.. يعني مفيش حاجة أصلا اسمها *حروب*.. مفيش حاجة اسمها *معمعة*.. مفيش حاجة اسمها *خوف*.. و*هذا العالم* الصاخب المزدحم هو نفسه في لحظة *يتحول لبرية هادئة* كبرية الرهبان كل ما فيها يشهد به ويشهد له!

بعبارة أخرى: *السباق والصراع والحروب والمعمعة والقلق والاضطراب والخوف إلخ:* مش هو ده العالم اللي احنا عايشين فيه وبالتالي محتاجين نستحضر قوة ربنا عشان يساعدنا على مواجهته! لا.. أبدا.. ده هي دي تحديدا كلها "*أعراض المرض*" نتيجة إننا اخترنا أولا نكون بعيد عن ربنا! ربنا مش بيحضر عشان يساعدنا على "*مواجهة*" كل ده أو "*يحارب*" معانا كل ده.. بالأحرى ربنا "*بمجرد حضوره*" بينتهي أصل المرض وبالتالي كل ده بيتلاشى فورا! 

خدي بالك أوي من الفرق لأن دي تحديدا هي "*خدعة*" العقل الأولى للإنسان وإزاي بيخليه داير في الساقية دائما. مفيش حرب أصلا! الحرب نفسها وهم! والنورعندما يأتي لا "يحارب" أو "يصارع" أبدا الظلمة. *يكفي بس إن النور يحضر! *النور بمجرد حضوره تنتهي الظلمة فورا ـ لأن الظلمة ليست أصلا إلا غياب النور! صح يا أستاذة؟ 

* * *​ 
على أي حال إنتي بدأتي بالفعل تدركي المقصود زي ما شرحتي بشكل جميل مثال الدور السابع والدور الأرضي وإزاي سلوك كل ساكن ممكن فعلا يصنع فرق جوهري. في الختام *أشكرك *يا قمرتنا على المناقشة الجميلة كالعادة، فعلا متعة وبركة كبيرة إني اسمعك رغم إنك عادة تاخدي دور السائل وتسيبي للناس دور المجيب! صلي لأجل ضعفي وربنا يحفظك ويسعد قلبك ويبارك حياتك وبيتك وأسرتك. 


​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 أغسطس 2018)

.... يا رب  حل بنورك فينا  و سود ...
اما بئا عن  اخذى دور السائل فا ... فا يعنى انا منفعش فى دور اخر ... على الأقل دلوقتى ....البركه فيكم كلكم و انا آجى فيكم كلكم ايه هههههه  و فعلا المتعه و البركه  لى انا أنى اتعلَّم منك....
أشكرك على تعبك الدائم  معايا و مع الكل  الحقيقه ... 
ربنا يباركك و يبارك تعب محبتك و خدمتك 
ربنا يسكن فيك و يعمل دائماً من خلالك ...


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (29 مارس 2019)

محتاج توضيح
ذكرت


> هذا مجرد مثال فقط، ولكنه يكفينا، فكما نرى تشكلت بدايات أنطونيوس ثم حياته كلها فيما بعد حسب الكتاب المقدس دون حياد عنه أو إضافة عليه، فلا بدعة من ثم أبدا من الناحية الكتابية أو الإيمانية وإنما بالعكس تطبيق حرفي لآيات الوحي الشريف وتعليم السيد المسيح ذاته. حتى التزام البتولية ـ والتي يعتبرها العلامة أوريجانوس أعظم المواهب كمالا بعد الاستشهاد ـ نجد مرجعيتها قبل أوريجانوس أيضا بالكتاب، في وصية لسان العطر التي تشمل الإصحاح السابع كله تقريبا من رسالته الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس، وخلاصتها: "حسن للرجل أن لا يمس امرأة ... أريد أن يكون جميع الناس كما أنا (بتولا) لكن لكل واحد موهبته الخاصة من الله ... إذاً، مَن زوج فحسنا يفعل، ومن لا يزوج يفعل أحسن". البتولية بالتالي ـ حتى رغم تعارضها "ظاهريا" مع الطبيعة ـ ليست بدعة أبدا في ضوء الكتاب، بل بالعكس هي الأفضل حسب نصه، إن كان مستطاعا، وإلا فالزواج، الذي هو أيضا حسن، بل وزنة وموهبة.


اعتقد الكتاب المقدس لم يكن معني العام الحرفي ان البترولية اسمي من الزواج 
لان الكتاب تساوي بين الجميع مما ظهرت أيضا قصة السيداتان الأنبا مكاريوس


----------



## خادم البتول (30 مارس 2019)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> محتاج توضيح
> ذكرت
> 
> اعتقد الكتاب المقدس لم يكن معني العام الحرفي ان البترولية اسمي من الزواج
> لان الكتاب تساوي بين الجميع مما ظهرت أيضا قصة السيداتان الأنبا مكاريوس


 


لا يا أستاذنا طبعا ليست "أسمى" أبدا.  فقط نقول كما قال الرسول "أحسن" أو "أفضل"، ولكن ليست "أسمى". السمو لا يرتبط لا بالبتولية ولا بالزواج وإنما *بتكريس القلب لله دون سواه *وبالتالي فيض النعمة والمحبة والأنوار الإلهية في حياة المؤمن. لذلك نقول إن البتولية "أحسن"! لماذا؟ لأنها تتيح *فرصة أكبر لهذا التكريس*! لكن التكريس نفسه لا يتوقف *بالضرورة* على البتولية، كما أن الزواج لا ينتقص بالضرورة منه. 

علاوة على ذلك فإن بتولية الجسد تعبر في الحقيقة عن *بتولية العقل *أولا، كما أن "الخروج من العالم" هو خروج العقل منه أولا قبل أن يكون خروجا بالجسد إلى البرية! إن الموت عن العالم ـ لأجل الحياة في المسيح ـ *موقف روحي قبل أن يكون سلوكا جسديا*! وعليه لا يفيد الراهب أن يخرج إلى البرية إذا كان قلبه ما زال معلقا بالعالم، كما لا يضير المتزوج أن يظل في العالم ما دام قلبه ثابتا في المسيح!

لذلك ـ لأن البتولية هي أولا بتولية العقل ـ نجد أن بعض الذين أخلصت قلوبهم تماما لله فأشرقت بنعمته وارتفعت حقا قامتهم: وصلوا تلقائيـــا إلى هذه البتولية الجسدية حتى رغم أنهم متزوجون (كما حدث مثلا مع أبينا الجليل القديس المتنيح *بيشوي كامل*، حين وصل مع زوجته إلى هذا الحد من فيض النعمة وتجليات الجمال الإلهي فعرفا النشوة الروحية التي تفوق كل نشوة على الأرض، *أضعافا مضاعفة*، فسقطت حتى "الرغبة" الجسدية نفسها عنهما واتفقا بالتالي أن يعيشا في بتولية كاملة)!






بتولية الجسد بالتالي "*نتيجة*"، ليست شرطا! الرهبنة كلها بمعناها الأوسع نتيجة، لا مؤسسة! *الرهبنة لا تقود إلى السمو، بل السمو هو الذي يقود إلى الرهبنة*! لذلك لم تظهر "مؤسسة" الرهبنة أولا ـ بشروطها كالبتولية وغيرها ـ وإنما ظهر *النساك المُحبون العظام أولا*، شيوحنا مصابيح البرية السادات العارفون العابدون الزاهدون أولا، وحين كثر هؤلاء وامتلأت أرضنا الطيبة في مصر وغيرها بأنوارهم: عندئذ ظهرت أخيرا المؤسسة.


*الخلاصـــة*: حياة البتولية ليست أسمى أبدا من حياة الزواج، بالمعنى الروحي لكلمة "سمو". فقط نقول إنها "أحسن" أو "أفضل" ـ مقارنة بالزواج ـ لأنها تتيح فرصة أكبر لاستعلان هذا السمو ونموه وكماله. إن البتولية شرط نبدأ به في الرهبنة، نعم، لأن للرهبان ـ كمؤسسة ـ نظام وترتيب ومنهج خاص. لكن بتولية الجسد في النهاية مجرد "نتيجة" أو "تعبير" عن *بتولية أهم وأكبر وأعمق، هي بتولية العقل والقلب والإرادة، *وهذا بالأحرى هو المقصود. هذه البتولية الروحية لا الجسدية ـ هذا التكريس الكليّ لله، هذا الموت الإرادي عن العالم، هذا الهلاك العمديّ للذات لأجل القيامة في المسيح، لأجل «أحيا* لا أنا *بل المسيح يحيا فيّ» ـ هذه البتولية ليست وقفا أبدا على الرهبان وإنما هي *طريق أولاد الله جميعا، هدف كل مسيحي ومسعاه، بل محور حياتنا كلها وغايتها ومعناها!*


​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (30 مارس 2019)

> إن البتولية "أحسن"! لماذا؟ لأنها تتيح فرصة أكبر لهذا التكريس! لكن التكريس نفسه لا يتوقف بالضرورة على البتولية، كما أن الزواج لا ينتقص بالضرورة منه.
> 
> علاوة على ذلك فإن بتولية الجسد تعبر في الحقيقة عن بتولية العقل أولا، كما أن "الخروج من العالم" هو خروج العقل منه أولا قبل أن يكون خروجا بالجسد الى البرية!


معني ذلك يمكن أن تساوي الإثنين معنا
سوا زواج او بتولية 
فالتفضيل تفضيل داخلي القلب وليس للكيان  كله
لان ذكر احسن وافضل يقود علي للكيان بعيد عن حاله القلب نفسه


----------



## خادم البتول (30 مارس 2019)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> معني ذلك يمكن أن تساوي الإثنين معنا
> سوا زواج او بتولية
> فالتفضيل تفضيل داخلي القلب وليس للكيان  كله
> لان ذكر احسن وافضل يقود علي للكيان بعيد عن حاله القلب نفسه





أولا كيف تفرّق بين "*القلب*" من ناحية و"*الكيان كله*" من ناحية أخرى؟ هل لديك تعريف محدد لهذه الكلمات؟ 

ثانيا ـ حتى لو اتفقنا على تعريف محدد ـ هذه الطريقة نفسها في "*التفكير*" فلسفية، منطقية جدلية، تشبه إلى حد كبير طريقة الغربيين حين فصلوا ـ مثلا ـ بين "التبرير" من ناحية و"التقديس" و"التمجيد" من ناحية أخرى ثم دخلوا بعد ذلك في مشكلات لا حصر لها. منهجنا في الشرق عموما ـ وفي الرهبنة خصوصا ـ منهج روحي بحت، مستيكي صوفي لا يفكر أصلا بهذه الطريقة. نحن نسأل ببساطة: ما هي *غاية الإنسان *المسيحي على الأرض وما هو حقا معنى الخلاص؟ يجيبنا *أثناسيوس الرسولي *في عبارة شهيرة: «*تأنسن الإله كي يتأله الإنسان*»! هذه بالطبع لم تكن بدعة من أثناسيوس، بل هذا ما قاله قبل أثناسيوس يوستينوس وإيريناوس وكليمندس وغيرهم، وقاله بعده باسيليوس والنيصي والنزينزي وكيرلس وأوغسطين ومكسيموس وغيرهم وغيرهم! هدف الإنسان المسيحي بالتالي ـ وبكل وضوح ـ هو "*التأله*"، أو هو "*الاتحاد*" مع الله، أو هو "*الشركة*" فيه، أو معه كما يفضل البعض، لا يهم. المهم أن ندرك حقا هذا المعنى الباهر الجليل! يقول باسيليوس الكبير في عبارة عجيبة بديعة: «أن تصبح إلها: هذا هو أعظم الغايات كلها»!

Becoming a god is the highest goal of all​

كيف يتحقق إذاً هذا التأله، أو الاتحاد مع الله؟ هذا هو السؤال! هنا يتميز الرهبان بمنهج خاص يتكون عادة من ثلاث مراحل: *التطهّر *katharsis، ثم *التنوّر *theoria، ثم *التألّه *theosis. (هذه ترجمتي عن اليونانية ويمكن بالتالي أن نسميها مراحل التطهر، ثم الرؤيا ـ رؤية الله ومعرفته، ثم أخيرا الاتحاد معه). 

الآن: هل يمكن لرجل أو امرأة متزوجة أن تحقق مبدئيا هذه المرحلة الأولى من التطهر ـ *التطهر الكامل عقلا وجسدا *ـ كما يحققه راهب متفرغ يعيش خارج العالم؟ الإجابة هي *بالقطع نعم*، وإن كان ذلك صعبا نادرا. من هنا نقول أن حياة البتولية ـ أو الرهبنة عموما ـ *أفضل*! فقط لأن هذا النمط من الحياة يساعد الإنسان على تحقيق التطهر المطلوب كشرط أوّلي قبل أن ينتقل إلى المراحل والدرجات الأعلى ـ في طريقه نحو حضرة القدوس ونحو عتبات النور والمجد والجلال! 

وعليه: قد يكون المرء متزوجا ومع ذلك يصل ـ بإخلاصه ونسكه ونعمة الرب أولا وأخيرا ـ إلى مرحلة التنور، أو حتى مرحلة التأله أو الاتحاد! في هذه الحالة يكون هذا المتزوج بالعكس *أفضل من راهب *ما زال في مرحلة التطهر الأولى مثلا، يكون أسمى منه منزلة وأعلى قامة وأكثر نعمة وحكمة وإعلانا لمجد الله *رغم أنه متزوج*!

الأفضلية هنا بالتالي نسبية تماما أستاذنا الحبيب، وهي ليست أفضلية "القلب" أو "الكيان" وإنما فقط نمط الحياة الذي يساعد أفضل من سواه على بلوغ الهدف المطلوب.*

أتمنى أن تكون الأمور قد اتضحت قليلا، أشكرك على الأسئلة الهامة وأرجو ألا تتردد بأي سؤال ـ أو حتى اعتراض ـ إذا كان ما يزال لديك أي غموض حول هذا الأمر. تحياتي ومحبتي.


_________________________

* طبعا إذا خرجنا من "الدائرة المسيحية" قد تتغير هذه الخلاصة قليلا.. لدينا هنا حرفيا آلاف الصفحات عن "فضل البتولية" خاصة عند الديانات والمذاهب التي تتعالى على الجسد، أو التي توصي ـ مثلا ـ بتحويل "الطاقة الجنسية" من المراكز السفلي بالجسد إلى الرأس والمراكز العليا، مما يفتح بالتالي قنوات الاتصال مع السماء. بعض هذه الأفكار قد يكون صحيحا، لكن حسبنا ما لدينا بالفعل وهو يكفينا تماما. علاوة على ذلك ـ وكما قالت لي الغالية "حبو" حقا ذات مرة في حوار شبيه ـ "إبراهيم أبو الآباء نفسه كان متزوجا"! 
​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (26 أغسطس 2019)

باشكرك يا اخي المبارك الغالي على قلب الله على هذا الموضوع الرائع فالرهبنة كانت ومازالت منبتي وشهوة قلبي وتعلمت بانني راهبة في بيتي باخدم والدتي الوحيدة التي لا تقوى على المشي الان وباخدم اخي الصغير الوحيد الغير متزوج لحد الان الذي ناهز الخمسين من عمره وانا باصلي لهم وبارعاهم فعلمني الله ليس بالضرورة ان اكون في الدير بل انا لا اهتم بمظهري مطلقاً واعلنت للناس هنا جهاراً بانني راهبة في بيتي باشارك الاخرين افراحهم واحزانهم وباخدمهم بكل وسيلة متوفرة لي واقول لهم انا بافعل ذلك لمجد حبيبي الرب يسوع


----------



## خادم البتول (2 سبتمبر 2019)

أعتذر يا أختي الغالية عن تأخري في الرد حيث كان ذلك خارج إرادتي فاكتفيت مؤقتا بالتقييم. أيضا أشكرك على بركة حضورك العاطر وكلماتك الطيبة الجميلة. أيوه طبعا انتي راهبة  يا ست البنات ـ المفروض حتى نقول "أمنا نعومة"! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 لا "اللقب" المميز ولا "الزي" الخاص ولا الدير ولا الخلوة ولا كل هذه المظاهر الخارجية تصنع راهبا. الرهبنة ببساطة هي "الانحلال عن الكل لأجل الارتباط بالواحد". المهم بالتالي هو أن يكون القلب راهبا. المهم هو حال الإنسان داخليا لا خارجيا، هو مدى تحرره من قيود العالم وسحره ومفاتنه (وحتى آلامه وتجاربه) ومدي اقتراب سفينته بالتالي من ميناء السماء، مرسي السلام ومرفأ الحب وشاطئ الجمال الإلهي!

بهذا المعنى فأنت إذاً لا شك راهبة يا أمنا الجميلة.  أشكرك مرة أخرى على حضورك وتقديرك، ربنا يباركك ويسعد قلبك صلي لأجل ضعفي. 




​​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (3 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## مارسيل1 (22 فبراير 2020)

شكرا للموضوع الرب يبارككم


----------

